# Marinate, marinade



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to relax and not get bothered by the way these two words are used interchangeably.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The perils of forming nouns from verbs and vice versa.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Who uses them interchangeably? I'd flipped out if I see them used wrongly.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Pat Pat said:


> Who uses them interchangeably? I'd flipped out if I see them used wrongly.


Actually it happens more than it should right here on ChefTalk. But mostly I see it on various food related Facebook groups.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

And speaking of Facebook...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1785745971464277



Never tried it on trotters, but it works well on chicken. Hmm, wonder if mayo, or emulsions in general, might make a good challenge topic?

mjb.


----------



## Muhammad Abdullah (May 18, 2018)

I think I will try this too. Today I am going to buy stuff for this.


----------

